# Uterine Fundoplasty/ Right pelvic sidewall peritonectomy



## johannakratt (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd appreciate help with CPT codes for these two procedures: 1. Uterine Fundoplasty
2.Right pelvic sidewall peritonectomy.  Thanks.


----------

